# Blue Ridge WMA



## Etter1 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm trying to plan a spring trout fishing and turkey hunt at blue ridge wma.  I've never been there so if anybody could help me out, I'd really appreciate it.
-Sean


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 17, 2005)

been there a couple of times camping and fishing.  have a buddy that deer hunts there a good bit.  Whatcha needin to know, I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## Etter1 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just need to know of some good places I can get at a few birds.  Some trout streams might be helpful as well.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2005)

Etter1,

It has been a while since I have been up to Blue Ridge. I hunted it when I first started turkey hunting. There was always a lot of sign but I never did any good, but then again I was just getting started. I would not hesitate to go back if I did not already have plenty of other places to go. As for trout fishing, Noontoola Creek flows through Blue Ridge WMA and it is a good trout steam. I believe it has a 14" minimum or at least it did the last time I fished it. I prefer to fish the northern portions of the stream near where it flows into the Toccoa River. I believe this portion is off the WMA, but just about any portion should be productive.

Good luck,

Jorge


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Feb 19, 2005)

*Hunt Blueridge alot*

I turkey hunt Blueridge WMA every year. If you want to combine some good turkey hunting along with good trout fishing you have several choices on the WMA. Jones Creek has a length limit and it is artificial only, but it is in the center of some good turkey hunting. You can camp there get up and go up the ridges to listen for turkeys and hunt your way back down. It is a good area. The Nontootley (forgive spelling) area is very good also. It does too have a length limit and may be artificial only with good turkey hunting just a walk from the camping areas. There is also the Montgomery creek area which is state regs on the fishing with a good stocking program and good turkey hunting. You also have Nimberwill area with good trout fishing and turkey hunting. Nimberwill bridge is out so the area may not be as easy to get around in. You also have the Rock Creek section with good fishing and hunting. It all depends on what you want. There is good turkey hunting all over the WMA with camping in multiple areas. I don't think any camping areas have hookups or anything that nice, but some do have bathrooms. 

Pm me and I will try to help you out all I can.

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 20, 2005)

brother you better be in good shape!them hills is steep.went last year with a friend and we liked to died climbing those mountains.it seemed like every time we got out of the truck it started raining,and when we got back to camp it quit.i own some property near rock creek it is a beautiful area and fishing was good.


----------



## Duff (Feb 21, 2005)

Etter1


   I hunt the National Forest land that surrounds Blue Ridge and the  WMA 4-5 weekends and a few weekdays every year. Usually a good number of birds if your willing to walk a little. Last year was a down year, at least for the areas I hunt, so maybe this year will be good.  Can't help you w/the trout though. Let me know when your planning on coming and we'll hook up.
Randall


----------



## deersled (Feb 21, 2005)

*duff*

pm sent


----------

